# Big Cubes Edge pairing: E slice vs. M slice?



## Brian Le (Apr 28, 2008)

I have this thought that has been bothering me for a while. Which slice is better for "faster" two edge pairing on big cubes? The E slice or the M slice? Or is it a matter of preference?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 28, 2008)

Consult http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1416&highlight=pairing+slice and that other thread with a poll that I can't find right now.

But ignore other advice:
All you need to know is that Erik and I use M-slice, therefore you should use M if you want to be fast and/or cool.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 28, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, doesn't our current 5x5 avg WR holder pair edges on E?


----------



## Lofty (Apr 28, 2008)

when i did bigcubes I did it on E now I use AVG and I pair on M.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 28, 2008)

I pair on the E ring, but im kind of weird and tilt it to M when looking around, lol.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, erik is the only one out of the top 5 who uses the M slice (except Matyas)... He's fast, but so is ookusa. It's really preference. I use both slices during my solve, and find that using the E slice can be faster in some situations and then M for others... Just practice and you'll find out what you like.


----------



## mrbiggs (Apr 28, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Yes, erik is the only one out of the top 5 who uses the M slice (except Matyas)... He's fast, but so is ookusa. It's really preference. I use both slices during my solve, and find that using the E slice can be faster in some situations and then M for others... Just practice and you'll find out what you like.



Wouldn't that be two out of the top two for the 4x4x4 and two out of the top three for the 5x5x5?


----------



## jonny guitar (Apr 28, 2008)

I was curious about this too so I had a poll in this thread ... http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3274.

For me, my fingers can move faster doing the M slice but I find it harder to see the next pair so I ended up being faster overall with the E slice.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 28, 2008)

Your question is analogous to the question of using cross on D or cross on L for F2L.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 28, 2008)

It's mostly personal prefference. I prefer M slice.


----------



## alexc (Apr 28, 2008)

I find M slice waaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 30, 2008)

M-SLICE FTW! But yea, it really is personal preference.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 30, 2008)

I use E-slice for 4x4 and M-slice for 5x5


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 30, 2008)

I use S slice (f move for pairing) SOMETIMES


----------



## HelloiamChow (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm E slice. I've never tried it on M slice, though I don't think I'll change cause I just got a PB average today. But who knows, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## rxdeath (May 1, 2008)

i am an M guy also. its purely preference and world class times have been acheived with both, i think making your decision around whatever the current wr holder is doing isn't really a good idea, what's best for others isn't always best for you.


----------



## Erik (May 3, 2008)

Yeah it really doesnt matter and Clancy is right... you still have to pick the wr holder of one of the 2 measurments xD (single or avg) (grr.....)


----------

